# So bummed...



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thinking about you and your doggy tonight and hoping for sweet dreams for the both of you.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww, so sad, prayers from here, certainly.


----------



## Deisel's Mom (May 12, 2010)

I am so sorry. I hope your baby is better soon.....I am a nurse, people are amazed at how I handle issues with people.....but, when it comes to pets and babies, I fall apart. They are in many ways so much the same, so dependant, so loving....Prayers to you and yours.....tomorrow is a new day and I pray he will be back to his old self


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sweet boy. I hope that this was just a small bump along the road.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so, so sorry! Know just how you feel. If he does OK (no seizures) on the Pheno, keep him on it. It can cause problems, but not always and there are many things you can do to help his liver cope.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all,

We really were so hoping he could be off the pheno, but I guess it's not to be. The pheno is what kept him from having seizures I suppose. He has so many other issues that getting him off of pheno was one of our top priorities. It's back to the drawing board...

I gave him his pheno just after it happened, so hopefully there will be no more now.

Thanks again,

Julie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for you and Hurley. He will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you... I have re armed the arsenal. He got a pheno pill just after the seizure...he got some natural vanilla ice cream, and there is rescue remedy in the water bowl. I know I am crazy, but it makes me feel like I am doing something to prevent it from happening again.

He had this one outside, and I feel so bad that I was not with him until the end of it. At least he didn't bite me this time LOL.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Reading your post tonight has really hit home for me. It has reminded me to be thankful for my healthy dog who does not have to cope with life altering or life threatening conditions. 
I want to send a big thank you to all of you who take such great care of their special furry ones. As the expression goes, you will have a chair in heaven.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Hurley is going through this. He will be in my thoughts...hope he is feeling a bit better now.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wishing you and your sweet boy a peaceful night.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm also wishing for a calm and peaceful night. I'm not familiar with seizures, so can't offer any advice, only support and sympathy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I know exactly how you feel, we did the same thing with Beau. He had been seizure free for a long time and the vet said "lets try weaning him off the pheno." So we did it very slowly. And then POW a seizure. So back on the meds. He never came off them again. If you are concerned with the problems with the his liver and pheno, use milk thistle and sam-e. I used that with Beau. He was on a VERY large dosage of pheno for the last year of his life and didn't show any signs of liver damage his whole life. 
Good luck and give him a big hug and kiss.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.  I would imagine it would be very hard to watch this happen.


----------

